# 999 Staff Working on 3DS/Vita Game



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

Extreme Escape Adventure: Good People Die
http://zendesu.chunsoft.jp/
[youtube]sHMhHA5a6v8[/youtube]
Trailer Translation


			
				QUOTE("Neogaf Member: Erigu") said:
			
		

> Voice: "Ladies and gentlemen, please turn your attention to the screen."
> 
> "Why do people...
> ... betray one another?
> ...



Source

After the surprisingly great sales of 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors, I REALLY hope Akysys is willing to localize this game. Kotaro Uchikoshi is working on it, meaning the story will be as good, if not better than 999 & Ever 17.

Anybody who loves visual novels should be excited.

[UPDATE] Scans ADDED


Spoiler


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 24, 2011)

That sounds amazing. I'm hyped now.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 24, 2011)

Added to reasons why I need to get a new handheld xD


----------



## BBR (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG, I LOVED 999 on the DS.
I'm looking forward for a 3DS version


----------



## ferofax (Aug 24, 2011)

yes! yes YES! a 999 spiritual sequel!

...wait, was it mentioned whether or not it was in any way a sequel or no? ah well, new stories are always good, whether they be related or not to previous stories.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not a visual novel fan, but 999 is one of my all time favorite games, so a similar game would be awesome.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, for both consoles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An extra reason for me to get a Vita? But I already have a 3DS.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Aug 24, 2011)

It's nice that they include the 3DS! I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm... It would be pretty hard to top the atmosphere and general theme that 999 had... I wonder what they're gonna do.

I hope they don't use 3D models.


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who after reading the title first thought it odd to have exactly 999 developers working on a game - only then to realise a few moments later what it actually meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyhows, it is an awesome game, can only hope they do something just as good with what they're working on now


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome i just loved 999. And new characters probably :\ ,  but i will always love clover ^~^
probably going to get it for vita since i pre-ordered the vita, and because the games are region free i'll be getting the jp version.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

new visual novel? yes please!
localization? yes please!
though i'll need a vita or a 3DS.


----------



## justin05 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, please!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 24, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who after reading the title first thought it odd to have *exactly 999 developers working on a game* - only then to realise a few moments later what it actually meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would have to be the game of the year, if not more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, pretty cool, but I have not had a chance to play 999 yet. ;_;


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> jamesaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HIGHLY recommend you play it, its amazing, few games get me so hooked like 999. And the story is simply mindblowing.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

1st Post UPDATED with a scan.

This looks like it _IS_ a sequel to 999. Anyone else notice the "9" on the Door?



Spoiler



Also THAT LOOKS A HECK OF A LOT LIKE ALLICE!!!



They even have the bracelets.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> 1st Post UPDATED with a scan.
> 
> This looks like it _IS_ a sequel to 999. Anyone else notice the "9" on the Door?
> 
> ...


It might be, but it very well might take place during the events of 999, though it's unlikely it is possible (can't say why, spoilers).  I really wish it weren't, though.  I loved how they didn't answer every question and you had to figure out certain things yourself.

That said, I loved 999 and I'd love a new one.


----------



## tombot (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that female Santa in the picture? Heh.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

tombot said:
			
		

> Is that female Santa in the picture? Heh.


According to a post quoted by the Aksys worker from a source, her codename is "Fi"


----------



## .Darky (Aug 24, 2011)

This year keeps getting better.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

O.o
I loved 999, so I'm definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know if that's Clover but it looks like her, or something.

DO. WANT


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 24, 2011)

If its a sequel to 999 i hope it answers some of the things the first one didn't really go into detail about but I really don't care if they do or not its probably gonna be amazing either way. 
Even if its not related to 999 i'll still like it (I do hope it is darker though...I loved the dark atmosphere of 999)


----------



## mangaTom (Aug 24, 2011)

Totally getting this for my 3DS. I love visual novels to death. Coincidentally, I'm playing Ever17 on the PC, love me some tear-jerkers. ;_;


----------



## haflore (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! Yet another reason I need to get a 3DS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just not yet...


----------



## ferofax (Aug 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap, maybe the prologue? but i don't see the other kids anywhere so...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2011)

Mmm... not so on it, tbh. Virtual novel? I haz ebook


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, from the scans I definitely see All-Ice, and someone in Clover's getup.

999 sequel? I hope so.

edit: After a second look at the scans, I'm betting my money that this is going to be another set of characters playing the Nonary game, and not a sequel to 999.. _But I really hope I'm wrong._


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice! I played 999 not too long ago and I absolutely loved it. It was a very good blend of visual novel (in this case it also felt like a novel, in contrary to lets say AAW, which is amazing non the less) and puzzles.

Also I hope it is really a sequel. The characters and story where so good, that it would be a shame to just abandon all for a whole new story...

TBH I cannot believe  that they do another one... Day one for me on 3DS!!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 24, 2011)

the one with the pink hair reminds me of clovers earlier design meh I never liked the first design for clover....
clover FTW ^~^ (4)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 24, 2011)

999 was a masterpiece but if u ask me, even ever 17 was going in the same direction.

ever was a nice game but it got stuck somewhere in the middle on visual nds which made me leave it.

i guess the fans support has encouraged them to make another game.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, the scans look amazing!
The characters look pretty cool and some of them resemble 999 ones a lot... I'm even more excited now! I hope they give us more details.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG. I WANT THIS GAME NOW!!! Now I want a 3DS! I MUST get one now! (But still keep my old DS for my R4)


----------



## Nujui (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder what they will come up with this time.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Aug 24, 2011)

999 spoilers incoming, but here's my thought as to who these new characters are:



Spoiler



I think that the similarities between this cast and 999's is possibly due to the fact that the Nonary game was conducted on TWO ships, which was a huge backbone behind the experiments conducted. These people could very well be related (one of Lotus' children, for instance) to the cast we all know and love. Perhaps this game focuses on the trials the other team went through?



Needless to say, this is a day 1 purchase for me. 999 is truly one of the DS' final gems that utterly blew me away, and easily one of my favourite games of all time. I can't wait!


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 24, 2011)

KinGamer7 said:
			
		

> 999 spoilers incoming, but here's my thought as to who these new characters are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More about the new characters. Could it be that... no way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Yeah, the new characters certainly look like the characters from the DS game. 
The big guy (2nd from the left) - Seven
Silver-haired girl - Santa
Guy in blue pyjamas - Junpei
Pink-haired girl - Clover
Dancer CLEARLY looks like a friend/relative of Lotus
The guy on the right with the jacket - Snake (same style of jacket)

And I noticed a screen of a wristband sort of device, just like in 999. In the same scan you also see door with a big 9 on it. Hmm. You could be right. This may the second ship!



Man, I'm so pumped. 999 was intense, can't wait for this


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> KinGamer7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, maybe it IS the "Gigantic".
Maybe the Dancer is Nona or Enna. Or maybe these are all children of the players in Building Q.
I mean, to me it looks kind of like an upgraded ship


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

so good news! visual novels of that quality is rare enough to deserve such success, and a sequel


----------



## chyyran (Aug 24, 2011)

WOOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like 999 2


----------



## Ikki (Aug 24, 2011)

I can bet it will be nonary game related. Just by looking at the door, the watch in the first scan and the screenshot in the second scan which looks like your frequent watch shot in 999

I hope it's a sequel, not just a parallel story. I don't think it'll be a prequel.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

MORE INFO + SCANS!!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The guy dressed like a mechanic is the game's main character, Sigma. Sigma is an ordinary college student who will frequently make sexual comments, annoying girls.
> 
> The girl in the center of the character art is Phi. She's cool and intelligent, but will sometimes say stupid jokes. She says she's a C cup when she's actually an A cup.
> 
> ...


Source

Scans


----------



## Ikki (Aug 24, 2011)

So it is going to use 3D models...

That kinda sucks


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 24, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> So it is going to use 3D models...
> 
> That kinda sucks


Why does it such? (Some would complain like "2D models? But (3DS/Vita) can do more than that.)


----------



## rad140 (Aug 24, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> MORE INFO + SCANS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... sounds VERY similar to 999.  A spiritual successor, perhaps?  Even a sequel?
I was wondering how long it would take before something like bra sizes or flat chests would be mentioned... looks like I lost my bet.
What's with the math-related names (Sigma, Phi)?  Some kind of running theme throughout the game?

Interesting.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The style.

I like the hand drawn characters, not some polygonal attempts at them.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't like the style at first, but its growing on me. It wouldn't be much of a next gen handheld title if it looked _exactly_ like the original.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww man they don't have anybody hot in there like they had with Lotus. Still going to buy this, loved 999 because it scared the hell out of me. And not to mention, with the 3DS I'm actually going legit and actually buying the games, so here's hoping we get many more VN's from them


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> MORE INFO + SCANS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm really starting to think that it takes place during the first one...though there would be no reason for this...


Spoiler



The reason for this is because Akane is Zero, and the reason for having conducted this Nonary was so that she could save June...but she did that, so what would be the point?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Aww man they don't have anybody hot in there like they had with Lotus.
> You dont think the "All-Ice Lookalike" is just as hot, if not hotter than Lotus? She's too sexy for a shirt! xD
> 
> QUOTENow I'm really starting to think that it takes place during the first one...though there would be no reason for this...
> ...


They could just be having another one just for the hell of it, like they did originally. Maybe Bill Gates & Steve Jobs could be running it.


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Now I'm really starting to think that it takes place during the first one...though there would be no reason for this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The creator did say that Zero's revenge wasn't only restricted to that Nonary game. There was something much bigger planned.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Darky (Aug 24, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> So it is going to use 3D models...
> 
> That kinda sucks


What? Where is this said?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did?  When?  Was it in the game, or did they say it on a site somewhere?  It does make sense though, for reasons I don't feel like making spoilers to state.  If so, I'm excited to see how they make it on par or better than the first one.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 24, 2011)

From the wide cast of characters, I'm assuming it will follow a similar flow to the first game.

Of course, the chances of that are rather small, because... didn't the dev say that he wanted 999 to be mainly interpreted?


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was here: http://www.aksysgames.com/999/answers

Read it if you have time. It should give some answers about 999.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the scans


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 24, 2011)

Let's hope that the 3D models don't take away from the experience of the game. Hand-drawn emotions are almost always better portrayed.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the 3D models (Not the idea of it or transfer from 2D Visual Novel to 3D [insert insert subgenre here] Adventure game but rather how they look).  I smell cutscenes.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 24, 2011)

3d models.... -_- meh i like 2d models more, I think 3d models wouldn't really fit in a game like 999.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't played 999 yet (though I do have it!), but I love that this is on both the 3DS and the Vita. It means that more people will get to enjoy the title, and if it does well on both platforms, we might see more from the developer. 

That being said, I guess I should start 999 xD


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone who hasn't checked out the original 999, its on Amazon as a DoTD. There's only 2 left, so that makes it all that much more likely that we'll get the next entry.

I really hope Aksys takes these type of things into consideration when choosing to localize it or not.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought 999 staff members were working on a game o.o
But this is also good (even if I didnt play 9.9.9.)


----------



## TestedInVN (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG, hype hype hype

Zero is a bunny?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 25, 2011)

[youtube]sHMhHA5a6v8[/youtube]

ZOMG Its got a Trailer and a Teaser Site

Now if someone could translate the trailer I'll be a happy camper.

EDIT: DAT MUZIK!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> ZOMG Its got a Trailer and a Teaser Site
> 
> ...


Okay, now I'm excited.

AND DAT MUZIK!!


----------



## Presto99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> [youtube]sHMhHA5a6v8[/youtube]
> 
> ZOMG Its got a Trailer and a Teaser Site
> 
> ...


Holy Cah-RAP! I'm going insane over this right now. I played through 999 on my DS a couple months ago, but I just bought it to show some support. If they localize this to the USA I'm buying this sequel the day it comes out! Too bad I can't read Japanese..


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 25, 2011)

Rough translation of the trailer.


Spoiler






			
				QUOTE("Neogaf Member: Erigu") said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try... English isn't my first language, so bear with me...
> 
> Voice: "Ladies and gentlemen, please turn your attention to the screen."
> 
> ...






Clover? Wonder if that's accurate...


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it bad I didn't like the original?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Is it bad I didn't like the original?


maybe visual novels aren't for you.


----------



## NoOneDies (Aug 25, 2011)

Did anyone notice roxas song being used as the last one in the game? 

Looking forward to this, LOVED the first game! Hope the localization will be out soon :3 (After release of course).


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 25, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I liked PW's and such.
Although I guess it's not the same.


----------



## Kiekoes (Aug 25, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t306298-gyokugen-dasshu...good-people-die

Topic with Art and Screenshots.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Byronic, add the trailer to the op.


----------



## Kiekoes (Aug 25, 2011)

Byronic, can you PLEASE translate this:

http://www.famitsu.com/news/201108/25048970.html


----------



## Aijelsop (Aug 25, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Byronic, can you PLEASE translate this:
> 
> http://www.famitsu.com/news/201108/25048970.html



Translated to english


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Byronic, add the trailer to the op.


Done. Along with the translated text.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 26, 2011)

so, this game isn't about revenge, but punishing people who betrayed people? 
wait...kinda like rabbit doubt?

edit: or is it to test if people will not betray other people? and try to survive together?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> so, this game isn't about revenge, but punishing people who betrayed people?
> wait...kinda like rabbit doubt?
> 
> edit: or is it to test if people will not betray other people? and try to survive together?


Who knows, I think it'll be the latter though. But it still could be about revenge as......


Spoiler



Akane and Aoi are still on the loose and there's no evidence to support their revenge being complete


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Aug 29, 2011)

"Future Choices Alter Past Events" Could This Mean It Takes Place After The Events In 999?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

XAlexBlitz209X said:
			
		

> "Future Choices Alter Past Events" Could This Mean It Takes Place After The Events In 999?


Well, if I remember correctly, the writer of the game's story _did_ say that if he were to create a sequel that it would be set after 999 and incorporate some of the characters from it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

XAlexBlitz209X said:
			
		

> "Future Choices Alter Past Events" Could This Mean It Takes Place After The Events In 999?


Possibly, but the more likely meaning is revealed in 999's true ending.  Actually, now that you point that out, this almost indubitably confirms that this takes place during 999 and not before or after.  Of course, it's not a real confirmation, but it makes it a very real possibility.


Spoiler



The reason for this is that in 999, Junpei had to do very specific things to ensure Akane stayed alive in the past, this may be a similar scenario, except this time there is no "set path" that must be followed to reach a certain ending.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Aug 29, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> XAlexBlitz209X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.Very True.I'm Very Skeptical Of The Grandpa I Hope He Had Something In Large Relation With One Of The Cast From 999,Like Junpei But I Doubt It's Likely.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Possibly, but the more likely meaning is revealed in 999's true ending.  Actually, now that you point that out, this almost indubitably confirms that this takes place during 999 and not before or after.  Of course, it's not a real confirmation, but it makes it a very real possibility.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The only reason I can't get behind the whole "parallel storyline" thing is because of the Clover look-a-like. That throws me off.


Spoiler



Oh, and with the possibility of the dead grey-haired lady being Akane thing



EDIT: Just in case you didn't see in the other thread. Newly released Famitsu Scans



Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well there is the very real possibility that this was a back-up plan in case Junpei failed.  Zero could have found people similar to those that were on the Gigantic when she was there, either in personality, appearance, or both, and placed them on the Gigantic.  For whatever reason they were placed on the Gigantic, back-ups or not, this would explain the All-ice like character in the 999 true ending.  At the very least, the Allice like character in this game escaped the Gigantic and made it back to land, and looked for a ride back, which was Junpei and the gang.  Going back to the possibility that they were a back-up plan, this would explain the safe ending and how Zero had the ability to put Junpei to sleep, it's very possible that Zero isn't exactly the same Akane as the Akane from the past where Junpei and Akane worked together to save her, but rather an alternate Akane created from the group from this game transmitting their actions to the previous characters on the Gigantic years before, and due to their actions this different Akane chose to become Zero.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> Well there is the very real possibility that this was a back-up plan in case Junpei failed.
> 
> But that's impossible, as Akane used the Morphogenetic Field to give the correct "way" to Junpie, Thus eliminating the reason for a backup plan.
> 
> ...


OR, the reason Junpie was put to sleep was because Akane knew he screwed up, so she told Santa to put him "out of his misery". Cause notice, in that ending, after you leave Akane with Aoi, he never appears again.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, that all makes sense, but we don't know enough about this game to really count those things out, except for the second one, but it's still possible


Spoiler



The reason being there's a possibility that the new group isn't on the Gigantic but rather on the other ship I can't remember, or more unlikely, the Titanic itself.  This would make it possible that the ship were in a different location than the Gigantic originally was, possibly an area closer to Building Q, and therefore making it possible yet unlikely that one would venture into the desert and thus run into Junpei and the others.  Unlikely, but still.


Though the third one is correct on your part, no doubt.
As to the first one


Spoiler



I find it possible as the morphogenetic field was the basis of the entire project, in the past and present, and if an Akane from an alternate future had not been created as Zero, then Akane would not have been saved at all.


Just a theory.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> The reason being there's a possibility that the new group isn't on the Gigantic but rather on the other ship I can't remember, or more unlikely, the Titanic itself.  This would make it possible that the ship were in a different location than the Gigantic originally was, possibly an area closer to Building Q, and therefore making it possible yet unlikely that one would venture into the desert and thus run into Junpei and the others.  Unlikely, but still.
> 
> I don't know if I can get behind that, cause if the tests were to determine the causes and effects of the Morphogenitic Field, then it wouldn't make much since to have two of the test facilities too close to each other. Cause distance is something that would be measured in research like that.








			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That in lies the paradox of this game. If Akane doesn't save herself in the past, then she cannot exist to save herself in the future. That's why I always assumed that the entire game was done in one "sitting" for the past Akane, she saw every outcome and used those to forge a way to save herself through Junpie.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 29, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The 1st one was to see if Gentarou Hongau (or whatever) could use the morph-something field to get over his prosopagnosia (or whatever), it wasn't just for the heck of it



I lol'd hard IRL

edit: 



Spoiler



after going over all the stuff in the thread, I think this will be another nonary game, but with the whole "betrayal" thing, maybe the game isn't designed to save all 9 people like the first? I also think that some of the original characters will show up in this game (Zero was shown in the trailer, who is Akane)


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Aug 29, 2011)

So does that make the rabbit one of Zero's Minions/Associates?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the rabbit is a "puppet" (to reference Saw again) kinda like the doll from the Saw franchise. It gives a face to your "enemy". It is easier to cooperate if all of them have a common enemy to focus on. Thus the "Cooperation or Betrayal" theme that have going on.


----------



## RNorthex (Aug 29, 2011)

well the title is definately laughable and well the characters...so far the presentation....gee, it's 999 2 xD
but i did like 999, altough, i was a bit confused in the end [just like in phoenix wright, i hate when they make a realism based game and suddenly mix it with "magical" stuff] and it was definately a visual NOVEL, *novel* in the boldest text you can possibly imagine
now that both 3ds and vita[xD] have way better graphical capabilites, i hope they do more on the animation, rather then explaining everything in text
the only thing that saved me from boredom in reading the text is that it was interesting, but many ppl miss out on it just because it has way too much text

wait i changed my mind, not visual novel, but interactive book
which is not that bad....but i rly hope they don't make this the same as 999 text-wise


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

I read this here


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A sequel titled Kyokugen Dasshutsu ADV Zennin Shibô Desu (roughly, Extreme Escape Adventure: Good People Die) was announced? for the Nintendo 3DS and PlayStation Vita in August 2011. Average college student Sigma's life is turned upside-down when he's kidnapped and awakens in an elevator with an odd girl named Phi who seems to know him. Once the two escape, they encounter seven others and learn they are playing the Nonary Game, "Ambidex Edition", inside a giant warehouse - a "game of betrayal". The group must escape the warehouse, either by cooperation or betrayal. Check out the trailer here.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah... sorry for double posting. 
But from here I found out that the original story had to do with a boy and a girl chained to each other, trying to escape. So when Sigma wakes up in the elevator with Phi, that's kind of the story.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 2, 2011)

Triple Post! O_O"
Oh well: http://www.siliconera.com/2011/09/06/the-s...or-group-photo/
and
http://www.siliconera.com/2011/08/24/extre...in-an-elevator/





 Bad Sigma!


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 2, 2011)

Quoting Junpei from the beginning of the game:

"OWWWWWCHDAMNIT!"

and from another point in the game:

"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?"

WHY DO I NOT HAVE A 3DS OR VITA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't plan to buy one either... not with my current cash-strapped life ;(


----------

